# New family member and home



## troy (Nov 21, 2018)

Panther chamelion now 3 months old got him 1 1/2 months ago with now blooming aneochticulus aboleatus chameleon poo is great fertilizer!!!




Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 26, 2018)

I am glad to see no ugly blue Phal in the photos!


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2018)

Reposting pictures



Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

